# Former British revamped sleepers now on Ocean.



## caravanman (Jun 18, 2015)

Recently noticed this post which might be of interest, featuring former British Rail "Nightstar" sleeper coaches .

http://www.railforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=117085 

Ed


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 18, 2015)

caravanman said:


> Recently noticed this post which might be of interest, featuring former British Rail "Nightstar" sleeper coaches .


Those former Nightstars have been on the Ocean for over ten years now......VIA call them the Renaissance cars. Currently they are also used between Montreal and Quebec City.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 18, 2015)

Ooops, I am a bit late with the breaking news then! 

Because they look fresh in the pictures, I just assumed they were a recently added item.

Ed


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jun 18, 2015)

Just returned from our Ocean rail trip and had a great time in the Renaissance cars. The rooms are not quite as large as an Amtrak bedroom and for two people of larger size. Me = 6'6" it is a tight fit when the beds are down. Bedding was much nicer than Amtrak and the cars were very clean and neat. 10 bedrooms to each car. We were in the 38 car at the end of the train, next to the transition car (museum) and then the Park Car. But a long 10 cars to the diner.. Glass doors between the cars and painting prints on the walls. Classy looking rail cars indeed..


----------



## Blackwolf (Jun 20, 2015)

Scrolling through the photos, I caught a logo that made me smirk (mainly because I'd never seen this during my several trips on the Ocean before, leading me think that its only one particular car.) Someone playing a little cheeky homage to the car's origin with the BritishRail logo there?


----------



## caravanman (Jun 21, 2015)

Well spotted ! The B.R. catering is the one bit we in the UK all want to forget about though. 

Ed


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 21, 2015)

I took that photo with the BR logo back in Nov 2009. I'm planning a trip on the Ocean this summer so I'll check to see if it's still there.


----------



## railiner (Jun 22, 2015)

Reminds me of the RTG Turboliner's built by ANF-Frangeco that Amtrak bought in 1973....came complete with SNCF signs throughout the interiror....


----------

